# 1867 Stanley Jointer Plane



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Picked this up at my local antique shop this morning for $40. Had to have it, these things are gorgeous, my girlfriend just didn't understand. Everything still works, and all but the top of the handle is still intact. Top of the plane Iron cap says L. BAILEY'S PATENT DEC. 24. 1867 and the Iron says STANLEY RULE & LEVEL Co. Pretty Excited.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice find, I picked up a Miller Falls No5 this weekend for 15$. Everything is there and no cracked wood.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Niiiiice.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

very Nice.


----------

